# RCP Tracks, opinions?



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Has anyone run on these and what did you think of them?

If I get a home here one day I wouldn't mind having a track setup in a spare room or shed for some funning around.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

They are nice from what I read. http://www.rcptracks.com/html/buy.html Minizracer.com has a forum for the track. But a bit more money than Id like to spend. Plus the walls barely hold Mini-z's in the track, let alone a 1/18th which is what Im running now.. Which car will you run on it?

Have you seen the sams club 2x2 foam util-a-mats? Also at Pep boys I guess. $15 for 8 of them. But then its up to you for the time consuming walls.


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

We used their system at our track here Trax 70 in new jersey and it is working out great, but we run 1/12th scale and 1/10th scale cars mostly. trying to get a mini & micro class going. the track is about 22'x43' 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=13490
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=13491
these pics are when we were building the track.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice track. But those posts look like they've taken there toll on a few cars.


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

actually those posts never had a car hit them, the track is new, the posts are as old as the building, probably 40 plus years........


----------

